# 1gb Ultra PC 3200 DDR, Powercolor Radeon 9550 AGP, Ultra 500 Watt Modular PSU



## penguinrusty

For Sale today we have:

1 gb (2 DIMM's) of Ultra PC3200 DDR 184 pin memory. Asking price: $50 for both.

Next is a Radeon 9550 by powercolor. Pics later. Asking price: $20

Finally, we have an Ultra 500 watt X-Connect modular PSU, 35 amps on 12V rail. Color is metallic blue. Asking price: $25


----------



## sup2jzgte

do these prices include shipping?


----------



## kobaj

I'm interested in both sticks of ram, might be a couple days before I actually buy.

What else can you tell me about them? They overclocked? Used? Voltages? Latency?


----------



## penguinrusty

kobaj said:


> I'm interested in both sticks of ram, might be a couple days before I actually buy.
> 
> What else can you tell me about them? They overclocked? Used? Voltages? Latency?



Not overclocked, yes, they're used, latency is 3, voltages are 1.8?


----------



## JoeP1990

sup2jzgte said:


> do these prices include shipping?



^^^^  ...


----------



## kobaj

penguinrusty said:


> Not overclocked, yes, they're used, latency is 3, voltages are 1.8?



Thanks anyways, but I think Im going to pass.


----------



## Geoff

I'm interested in the GPU, is the $20 including shipping or no?


----------



## sup2jzgte

[-0MEGA-];534192 said:
			
		

> I'm interested in the GPU, is the $20 including shipping or no?



3rd time the shipping question was asked


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

is the ram DDR2?


----------



## palmmann

Lord Of The Ming said:


> is the ram DDR2?



no it is not, i have a stick of the same.

is the $50 for the ram each or for both? they have specials when it's that much, that's how much i payed.


----------



## Ku-sama

I'm VERY interested in the RAM, let me know if you still have them... are they 2.8V or 1.8V? either way, i'll take them


----------



## Geoff

Penguinrusty, are you going to answer our questions about the prices including shipping or not?  Because i'm interested in the 9550.


----------



## the_painter

I'll buy both or just one of the ram if they work. I have paypal or money order. RSVP ASAP


----------



## penguinrusty

sup2jzgte said:


> 3rd time the shipping question was asked



Thanks for informing me, because obviously I can't read and I need someone to help do it for me.

  I'm sorry I was at a LAN, and I wasn't informed that there would be no internet access. Anyway, the RAM and PSU are sold, and the Radeon is still left. $20 includes shipping.


----------



## Geoff

I'll take the 9550 for $20 shipped.


----------



## penguinrusty

[-0MEGA-];537647 said:
			
		

> I'll take the 9550 for $20 shipped.



PM sent.


----------



## Geoff

Got the ATI 9550 and it works great, thanks!

-Geoff


----------



## penguinrusty

:d


----------



## PohTayToez

I'll buy buy the power supply if it's $25 shipped and you tell me why you are selling it.


----------



## PohTayToez

Still interested in the power supply... check you PMs.


----------



## sup2jzgte

PohTayToez said:


> Still interested in the power supply... check you PMs.





> . Anyway, the RAM and PSU are sold, and the Radeon is still left. $20 includes shipping.



judging by this response he sold the PSU along time ago


----------



## PohTayToez

Whoops... skimmed over that somehow.  My bad.


----------



## sup2jzgte

PohTayToez said:


> Whoops... skimmed over that somehow.  My bad.



We have all done it


----------



## Geoff

sup2jzgte said:


> judging by this response he sold the PSU along time ago



I bought the Radeon as well, so thats not for sale


----------

